# PICKLED ASPARAGUS



## NorthernWinos (Jun 20, 2007)

Finally got a few spears ahead and did a small batch... 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~PICKLED ASPARAGUS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Wash and sterilize jars....Place lids in pan of hot water...Prepare asparagus, cloves of garlic....hot peppers.


Simmer together...
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup canning salt
1 quart water
1 quart vinegar
3 tablespoons pickling spice...tied in cheesecloth or in tea/spice ball
Simmer 15 minutes


Place garlic cloves, a couple dried or fresh hot peppers in hot jars....[both to taste]
Arrange asparagus in jars...
Add a scant 1/8 tsp alum if desired [for crispness]
Fill jars with hot liquid....
Wipe rim, place hot sterilized lids and tighten rings...


Process 5 minutes...
Yield: 7 pints.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2007)

That sounds good NW.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 20, 2007)

It dang shure does !!! My gawd..Im drooling !!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 20, 2007)

I would have never thought of that one NW! Sounds good-have you tried it before? Does the asparagus produce the same results pickled as fresh or steamed? (smelly-P syndrome)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 20, 2007)

Have had pickled asparagus before and it is great. 


As for the P-syndrome...If you pick it white or near white, before it is tall and green you don't get the essence. I think that affects some people more than others.


----------

